# sinking christmas trees



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

i'm thinking about taking a few discarded Christmas trees(6-8) and building a structure point at Brookville lake. the spot where I want to put it is 7' deep right now (winter pool) and right next to a fast steep drop. in summer pool the point where the trees are sunk will be 15' at the tree base first question- is it legal to do, and secondly- is it worth the effort. I've been talking to a few different people about this and the answers are all over the place. I guess the best place to find the best answer is to throw it to the ogf guru's


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah you should definitely get permission!


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Call the local dnr office....think they normally let you as long as you give them coordinates....also let me know those coordinates lol.....generally speaking there are better trees than Christmas trees


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

I know a guy who's sunk cover previously a b-ville. If I can reach him I'll ask about procedure and post what he says.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Christmas trees don't last long under water, and bigger branched trees seem to attract more and bigger crappie on lakes like Brookville. On shallow lakes (think Indian and St Mary's), almost any kind of cover works, including christmas trees.


----------



## daddycraw (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the feedback. fished-out, I've heard the same thing about pines not lasting from quite a few people. i'm probably not going to sink any lumber at all if I do it. someone told me about a homemade pvc system. it won't rot and uprights itself when submerged. just have to check dnr to see if its legal.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No,it is not legal. Scroll down to earlier today for the locked post on exactly the same topic. Many guys telling them to go ahead and do it. Many people do. Just not legal to do so.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No,it is not legal. Scroll down to earlier today for the locked post on exactly the same topic. Many guys telling them to go ahead and do it. Many people do. Just not legal to do so.


It's not legal without permission--but as someone else pointed out, the Corp often gives permission and I'm pretty sure that's who has to give it. DNR admins fishing regs, but this isn't a fishing question--it's waterways and the Corp controls that on Brookville. With respect to PVC, that's better than Christmas trees but may take longer than wood to attract fish until the algae builds up on it. If you can, rough it up with rough sandpaper or something so the algae has someplace to gain a foothold.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally heard from my Brookville fishing friend. Yes.......he's sunk cover there on multiple occasions. No.....he didn't ask first. Said he found it hard to believe State wouldn't have better things to do than chasing a guy adding fish habitat to the lake.

At GLSM I've had a hand at adding PVC crappie attractors (stake beds) and various configurations of wood/limbs/logs. In general both have their days. Wood is better more often than not, but some days fish seem to be on PVC only. If you can mix wood content with PVC, it's a winner. Places with both work well.

We've put new PVC attractors in GLSM and caught crappies off them within an hour of placement. Maybe our super-rich algae environment (GLSM) is a factor, but no problems at all with algae and other stuff attaching to PVC tubing. Rough the PVC if you want but too much growth is more of a problem than too little.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

If you put your hand in the water at St Mary's for more than 5 minutes, the algae will grow on YOU! LOL


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

They have some of those PVC at North Park by the Englewood Dam. ODNR officer pointed them out to me. I've caught some bass off them in the spring.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Caught 17 crappies yesterday at GLSM..........12 of them came from pvc attractors. Gills are most likely residents. Occasional perch from pvc.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here ya go,,, enough ideas to keep ya really busy!
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Building+PVC+fish+attractors
Our sportsman club has a 250 acre lake that HAD wall-to-wall, top-to-bottom coontail & grass that was choking the lake,,, & it made 3'-4' of BLACK methane muck on the bottom.
So we stocked way too many Amurs! In 4 years they ate everything! no more grass, weeds, cattails,,,,, so now we have to make & place fish structure. 
We do not want anything that will decompose, & make more bottom choking sediment!
So,,,, Rocks, pipe, pvc anything,,,,, steel, tires & barrels need to go in!
I love the Youtube PVC ideas,,,, something that's 'forever' & CAN'T BE CAUGHT & PULLED OUT WITH 30# (bass) BRAID! 
Just my .02


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

The main thing please don't make me navigate around a group of pine trees tied together and floating to the surface of the lake. Please do it right if you do it. 20/30 trees all tethered together floating around is a mess!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DenOhio said:


> The main thing please don't make me navigate around a group of pine trees tied together and floating to the surface of the lake. Please do it right if you do it. 20/30 trees all tethered together floating around is a mess!



Great add!
A while back, 'WE' had about 20 piles of X-trees on the ice, tied to a bunch of cement blocks with balers TWINE. Like Duuuh,,,,,,,,
What a mess.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Doboy said:


> Great add!
> A while back, 'WE' had about 20 piles of X-trees on the ice, tied to a bunch of cement blocks with balers TWINE. Like Duuuh,,,,,,,,
> What a mess.


Yup you know what I mean!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

And that is the exact reason it's illegal to dump that stuff without asking the dnr. They want to make sure you're not doing something that will cause problems. I know I always hated losing crank baits on "structure" that wasn't there the weekend before when I trolled the exact pattern. Lol


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

beaver said:


> And that is the exact reason it's illegal to dump that stuff without asking the dnr. They want to make sure you're not doing something that will cause problems. I know I always hated losing crank baits on "structure" that wasn't there the weekend before when I trolled the exact pattern. Lol


Yup I've done the same. I've also pulled some trees up with braided line. Hard to know a pattern when some folks keep changing it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will confess to once upon a time perhaps without proper authorization in several semi barren basins and in weather deliberately chosen ill advised ferried into position both a few cement blocks, then light steel cable and 2 pairs of actual Vice grips with accompanying cable clamps and very heavy duty weed eater line then carefully hid them, later returning with light blacked out trucks to deliver and pose those suddenly sprouted Christmas trees standing upright, and returning yet again another less than desirable night with several like minded individuals , 1 with a sense of humor whom upon espying us quickly but carefully removing lover limbs on 1 side and whipping 2 loops over each trunk and pulling both cable ends tight then assembling the candle anchors he jollyly flips on a spot light and over a bullhorn yells " Clark County Sheriff and Ohio Department of Wildlife and the Boy Scouts of America ! You are all under arrest !" Ultimately about 2 hours later rather the hoped for 45 minutes our rapid retreat was watched by a actual Sheriffs cruiser. The point is for Safety's sake, far better to write up and diagram a plan, with an example of the type attractor you propose to sink. Different types of attractors fulfill different functions for specific lengths of Time, and some are used by different species of fish and biodiversity life forms, where although most are relatively short lived they act as nurseries for bass, juvenile panfish, which in turn attract other generally larger higher predatory fishes. Remove the bottom limbs 18" up the trunk, inside any curve. Stack 8" blocks and place the trunk as tightly flat to the trunk as is possible with the trunk 2-4" past the block. Put the 32- 34" piece of light steel cable completely over the trunk and thru the btrunk end hole and assemble the clamp properly, ideally a 2 person operation. Place Vice Grips on each cable end and pull the trunk VERY tight to the block. Physically lift the trunk of the tree, if any slack in the steel cable is found RETIGHTEN it ! Remove Vise Grips after tightening the cable clamp. Use 24" piece of heavy duty weed eater line to further hold the tree very tightly to the block using the other hole. To reduce sngging the trees point their tops towards shallower water. Add PVC attractors at their deepest end. Ceder is relatively long lived as are hickory, mulberry and of course Osage orange (hedge Apple) which can last decades underwater in some locations. A combination of the 2 types can be very productive. And with the block helping to lay then on their side the can remain on a fairly steep grade if beyond most wave action while still above the summer thermocline. Others strategically placed in small numbers on deeper nearby spots might be useful during the cooler months of the year, particularly on a windward shore. Get the proper permission and realize that you are "donating" the attractors which depending on the legal jurisdiction ( except on private property) makes them property of that state, municipality and/ or the Army Corp of Engineers. Be safe, legal and reap your rewards !


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will confess to once upon a time perhaps without proper authorization in several semi barren basins and in weather deliberately chosen ill advised ferried into position both a few cement blocks, then light steel cable and 2 pairs of actual Vice grips with accompanying cable clamps and very heavy duty weed eater line then carefully hid them, later returning with light blacked out trucks to deliver and pose those suddenly sprouted Christmas trees standing upright, and returning yet again another less than desirable night with several like minded individuals , 1 with a sense of humor whom upon espying us quickly but carefully removing lover limbs on 1 side and whipping 2 loops over each trunk and pulling both cable ends tight then assembling the candle anchors he jollyly flips on a spot light and over a bullhorn yells " Clark County Sheriff and Ohio Department of Wildlife and the Boy Scouts of America ! You are all under arrest !" Ultimately about 2 hours later rather the hoped for 45 minutes our rapid retreat was watched by a actual Sheriffs cruiser. The point is for Safety's sake, far better to write up and diagram a plan, with an example of the type attractor you propose to sink. Different types of attractors fulfill different functions for specific lengths of Time, and some are used by different species of fish and biodiversity life forms, where although most are relatively short lived they act as nurseries for bass, juvenile panfish, which in turn attract other generally larger higher predatory fishes. Remove the bottom limbs 18" up the trunk, inside any curve. Stack 8" blocks and place the trunk as tightly flat to the trunk as is possible with the trunk 2-4" past the block. Put the 32- 34" piece of light steel cable completely over the trunk and thru the btrunk end hole and assemble the clamp properly, ideally a 2 person operation. Place Vice Grips on each cable end and pull the trunk VERY tight to the block. Physically lift the trunk of the tree, if any slack in the steel cable is found RETIGHTEN it ! Remove Vise Grips after tightening the cable clamp. Use 24" piece of heavy duty weed eater line to further hold the tree very tightly to the block using the other hole. To reduce sngging the trees point their tops towards shallower water. Add PVC attractors at their deepest end. Ceder is relatively long lived as are hickory, mulberry and of course Osage orange (hedge Apple) which can last decades underwater in some locations. A combination of the 2 types can be very productive. And with the block helping to lay then on their side the can remain on a fairly steep grade if beyond most wave action while still above the summer thermocline. Others strategically placed in small numbers on deeper nearby spots might be useful during the cooler months of the year, particularly on a windward shore. Get the proper permission and realize that you are "donating" the attractors which depending on the legal jurisdiction ( except on private property) makes them property of that state, municipality and/ or the Army Corp of Engineers. Be safe, legal and reap your rewards !


Lol, well after reading your extensive procedure of effectively installing attractants and as impressive as it is, nobody I know would devote this kind of effort. If they did I'm very good with it. Not that I actually know them, but they tie a concrete block to trees and consider that enough effort. Sad and makes those of us that are good stewards of the lakes upset. Let's hope they read what you think and at very least adopt some of your thoughts.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Not counting assembling/ dropping 2 reefs/ rubble piles covered with 10 holed red bricks and several buckets of live crayfish only 2 of approx. 3,285 attractors floated due to weakened blocks. They were of course swiftly rebuilt and redropped with their other shallow to deep brethren and anchored by either Osage orange and/ or PVC attractors, several persons upon these pages have labored in accomplishing these efforts and fished some of them with degrees of success...in total may have broken the 3,000 club with the help of many many determined willing individuals sir. If you do not like the way the local fishing is legally CHANGE it ! You can do this...


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Will confess to once upon a time perhaps without proper authorization in several semi barren basins and in weather deliberately chosen ill advised ferried into position both a few cement blocks, then light steel cable and 2 pairs of actual Vice grips with accompanying cable clamps and very heavy duty weed eater line then carefully hid them, later returning with light blacked out trucks to deliver and pose those suddenly sprouted Christmas trees standing upright, and returning yet again another less than desirable night with several like minded individuals , 1 with a sense of humor whom upon espying us quickly but carefully removing lover limbs on 1 side and whipping 2 loops over each trunk and pulling both cable ends tight then assembling the candle anchors he jollyly flips on a spot light and over a bullhorn yells " Clark County Sheriff and Ohio Department of Wildlife and the Boy Scouts of America ! You are all under arrest !" Ultimately about 2 hours later rather the hoped for 45 minutes our rapid retreat was watched by a actual Sheriffs cruiser. The point is for Safety's sake, far better to write up and diagram a plan, with an example of the type attractor you propose to sink. Different types of attractors fulfill different functions for specific lengths of Time, and some are used by different species of fish and biodiversity life forms, where although most are relatively short lived they act as nurseries for bass, juvenile panfish, which in turn attract other generally larger higher predatory fishes. Remove the bottom limbs 18" up the trunk, inside any curve. Stack 8" blocks and place the trunk as tightly flat to the trunk as is possible with the trunk 2-4" past the block. Put the 32- 34" piece of light steel cable completely over the trunk and thru the btrunk end hole and assemble the clamp properly, ideally a 2 person operation. Place Vice Grips on each cable end and pull the trunk VERY tight to the block. Physically lift the trunk of the tree, if any slack in the steel cable is found RETIGHTEN it ! Remove Vise Grips after tightening the cable clamp. Use 24" piece of heavy duty weed eater line to further hold the tree very tightly to the block using the other hole. To reduce sngging the trees point their tops towards shallower water. Add PVC attractors at their deepest end. Ceder is relatively long lived as are hickory, mulberry and of course Osage orange (hedge Apple) which can last decades underwater in some locations. A combination of the 2 types can be very productive. And with the block helping to lay then on their side the can remain on a fairly steep grade if beyond most wave action while still above the summer thermocline. Others strategically placed in small numbers on deeper nearby spots might be useful during the cooler months of the year, particularly on a windward shore. Get the proper permission and realize that you are "donating" the attractors which depending on the legal jurisdiction ( except on private property) makes them property of that state, municipality and/ or the Army Corp of Engineers. Be safe, legal and reap your rewards !


Nice write buddy. Enjoyed the read, sounds to me you know what you are doing. I've never attempted build one but I have a lot of insight on how to after reading. Thanks for the share.


----------

